# What Happens To "bad/evil" People?



## singh_man (Dec 15, 2006)

Since Sikhism believes in reincarnation of the soul, what happens to the bad people in our society? Do they get reincarnated into less fortunate suffering souls in their next life? Do they become a lower life form? Since we don't believe in the existence of a heaven or hell what happens to that soul?



----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------


----------



## navroopsingh (Dec 17, 2006)

The bad people of the society are reincarnated into the lifecycles. I believe it is stated in the guru granth sahib about what you will become if you think certain thoughts before death. There are only a few examples but they are truly deep. Only after many million's of life cycles do you get the opportunity to merge with God, once you get to the human form again. If you are good, as in follow the pillars of sikhi, follow the true path, do paat and become one with god you will have no fear and will submerge with Him once you die.


----------



## singh_man (Dec 17, 2006)

So what happens when you "submerge with Him". Is it like Nirvana - like a Heaven? I guess no one really knows but it I am interested in what our Gurbani says on this subject.


----------



## ISDhillon (Dec 17, 2006)

there is no such thing s good or evil people just misunderstood/confused,even peoples upbringing can indoctrinate you, people are brought up with hate then you already have justification or reacting in certain situations, but how does a child challenge the parent when it is the parent that brings you up to hate or mistreat others?, we all feel suffering of others even if we pretend we dont that is what happens to people who do supposedly "good and bad".  Why is peace, charity good? cos its the way it makes us feel we have been brought up that it is good to do those things so we reward ourselves by acknowledging we have done a good.  Life is about repitition you work hard to survive, you share your food because you dont want others to go without, it should be cos you genuinely care, you repeat the name because you LOVE the name of god not cos you WANT anything.   Is love good? or does it make you WHOLE?


----------



## Archived_member2 (Dec 17, 2006)

Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakal!
Dear all!

Gurdev is singing.

hukmu n bUJY Awvx jwxy ]
"hukam na boojhai aavan jaanay."
Hukam is not solved coming, going.

pwp krY qw pCoqwxy ]3] SGGS Ang 676-11
"paap karai taa pachhotaanay. ||3||
He commits sins then regrets afterwards.


Balbir Singh


----------



## muneet (Dec 27, 2006)

Good or bad -our actions- are judged not by us but by "Chittargupt"who records our actions every microsecond. But a person who is above rajo/sato/tamo gunas and in the turiya state - for him there is no judgement- all his actions are without involvement of the mann- he / she is not asked to account. 
A good or bad person by chittargupt's decision gets reincarnation by his just due. Heaven and hell are on this earth only and in our lifetime- our 'now' experience is what is either heaven or hell.
Naam gets us into a state of 'no mind'- where all actions performed have no karma since they are not pre- meditated.- That state is the aim for all of us.


----------



## sikh78910 (Jan 10, 2007)

> So what happens when you "submerge with Him". Is it like Nirvana - like a Heaven? I guess no one really knows but it I am interested in what our Gurbani says on this subject.



its Heavannnn!!  Sachkhand is the best one for sikhs! i think you go to the court of dharamraj first to to be judged, although im not sure if thats true for the good people and/or those who have truly submerged wit god!


----------



## kaur-1 (Jan 10, 2007)

singh_man said:


> Since Sikhism believes in reincarnation of the soul, what happens to the bad people in our society? Do they get reincarnated into less fortunate suffering souls in their next life? Do they become a lower life form? Since we don't believe in the existence of a heaven or hell what happens to that soul?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try reading *"Unditthi Duniya" (The Mystical Invisible World) by Bhai Sahib Bhai Randhir Singh Ji*

I have the english version translated by Bhai Jaspinder Singh Ji which I am reading at present.


----------

